# Glove recommendations



## Danno6102 (May 31, 2007)

I have yet to find a good pair of framing gloves that will last. I just bought a $35 pair of Mechanix gloves, leather palm etc. & they're already owrn out & the fingers are torn out of them. I've built one deck with them! I think it's the results of grabbing the screws from my pouch that cuts the fingers seams all up.

Anyone have any recommendations for a good pair of gloves?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Nitrile gloves - fit like a second skin, wear like iron, cost $5/pr. I snip off the thumb and first finger at the knuckle on the left glove because when you're holding a screw and it starts spinning, the glove fingers will wrap around the screw...very painful!

Mac


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Ditto Mac

Atlas Nitrile made in Malaysia or Viet Nam. Second skin...tough as wood pecker lips.

Mike


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I love Atlas Gloves and use them, but...

*The Best I've Found:*










https://www.ironclad.com/www/productDetail.jsp?prodID=54&catID=4

*Nothing else comes close. 

They last for months and months and the only way I've worn them down is when I've used them for Roofing and even then they've lasted me at least a season. 

Well work the $29.00.*


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Sheesh I usually just buy a bulk pack of the brown jersey gloves:laughing:, just wear each pair till they wear out. Or switch as they get wet during the day.



DAve


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just wish mine didn't have that
"Ironclad" logo thing on the index
finger. Every time I take a swipe 
at the saw dust in my mustache,
it rips my nose !
Really sucks when it's cold too.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

*Iron Clads*

Of all the hybrid type gloves these ones last the longest for me. I wore holes in those mechanix impact gloves in two weeks. The reinforcement is in all the wrong places.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Can't you guys recommend something that I can get here in Canada!  :wallbash: :biggrin:


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

I swear by the Ansell Powerflex gloves:

http://www.ansellpro.com/main/productSearch3.asp?pid=99

especially good for using with lumber and metal. i don't go anywhere without them. buy them a dozen at a time from the local "safety supply company" about $2/pair or so. not only are they puncture resistant, the grip helps prevent fatigue in my hands. Ansell now has an insulated version with the same material. very good feel, you can almost pick your nose with them.

i used to use the thinner Nitrile gloves mentioned but they don't last as long, now i use these exclusively. i've given a few pair out to the local lumber yard guys.

Tin Cup


----------



## BrianG (Sep 1, 2007)

These or some variation of are the best in my opinion:

(can't post links yet, just cut and paste this URL):

mcfeelys.com/img/sure-grip-rubber-PF300.jpg

The only time I hear about those $10-$20 on the job are the times guys complain that the things ripped within five minutes or one day. 

The rubber ones are great for protecting your hands from splinters or rust, etc but you don't need to take them off to write something or hold a small fastener, etc.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I buy gloves at walgreens. They have the little black dots and they cost $2 for 3 pairs.. Yes thats right $2 for 3 pairs. I have tons so I dont really know how long they last.


----------



## Danno6102 (May 31, 2007)

john5mt said:


> Of all the hybrid type gloves these ones last the longest for me. I wore holes in those mechanix impact gloves in two weeks. The reinforcement is in all the wrong places.


Yea, I think the reason my current Mechanix wore out so fast is that I bought the kind with the leather palms & fingers, & I think from grabbing the screws it just cut the stitching all up. My right hand, the one that holds the drill, is still in ok shape. A couple holes, but not falling completely apart like the left hand. 

I'm kind of a "bling" guy, so I will probably try a pair of Ironclads. I'll make sure the stitching is inside the glove & not exposed to get sliced up by the screws. I'll grab a pair of those nitrile gloves too seeing as how they are so cheap to try them out.

Thanks for all the recommendations guys!
Dan


----------



## hell&highwater (Jan 16, 2008)

when framing in colorado in the winter i would wear my snowboarding gloves. I know it sounds silly and makes me sound like a rook but it worked well for me. I usually don't wear gloves unless its really really cold and the skin tight ones seem to make my hands feel colder. the boarding gloves had enough dexterity to be able to grab most stuff in my bags, but were loose enough that i could relax my hands and they would just drop off when need be.

may sound silly but it's my .02
cheers,
Hsquared


----------



## Doug M (Nov 26, 2006)

The atlas 370 nitrile glove .everything else i have tried feel like you are working with a pair of sox on your hands


----------



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

MY NAME IS TRAVIS AND I"M AN ADDICT...... 
Guess I might as well face it, I'm addicted to gloves..


That being said I am always trying new products......Mechanix M-pact 2 have been good, Watsons gloves are pretty decent ( and a bit cheaper )
SUG are comfy as hell but wear out like toilet paper on an elephants ass. Right now I like the blue dipped gloves for their semi sticky grip and they don't wrap around screws easily.. Anyhow good luck, I'll let you know if I see anything on sale....do you like glitter?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Danno6102 said:


> Yea, I think the reason my current Mechanix wore out so fast is that I bought the kind with the leather palms & fingers, & I think from grabbing the screws it just cut the stitching all up. My right hand, the one that holds the drill, is still in ok shape. A couple holes, but not falling completely apart like the left hand.
> 
> I'm kind of a "bling" guy, so I will probably try a pair of Ironclads. I'll make sure the stitching is inside the glove & not exposed to get sliced up by the screws. I'll grab a pair of those nitrile gloves too seeing as how they are so cheap to try them out.
> 
> ...


*
You'll be happy with Ironclads*.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mecanix Impact are junk when you consider the price. They look real cool but do not last. Finger seams always come undone.

I think I will try the Atlas! (I wear gloves for EVERYTHING)


----------



## Danno6102 (May 31, 2007)

I picked up some Lowe's brand (Well's Lamont) Nitrile's yesterday & wore them while I was framing the stairs in my house. They were nice, fit almost like a second skin, but made my hands smell like business end of a cheap hooker. :blink: Held up nicely though. I'll probably order some Atlas' & a pair of Ironclads. Need to find somewhere that carries both the ICON Heavy Utility & the Atlas 370. I've struck out so far.


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

I found a pair of Carhart at the store yesterday. They have a rubber type palm and fingers (don't know if it's nitrile) and the backs are a brown knit. They were 3 pairs for $14.00. I haven't had a chance to test them out yet but was wondering if anyone else has?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Used to do Auto Mechanic work and the Acrylonitrile's were great. Never thought of wearing them for Construction. Will have to try!


Hookers? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrylonitrile


----------

